# What is the Buss Connetor Fix?



## ApexerER (Jul 7, 2009)

I have a 05 Brute Force that I think should run a heck of a lot better than it does. One of the suggestions is to repair the Buss Connector. I tried doing a search and there were lots of threads that said they fixed the buss connector but not that said where it is or what you do to fix it. Please enlighten me. I am new to the Kawi Brute Force. Thank you


----------



## Powershok (Jun 3, 2009)

what exactly is wrong?


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

ok the connector is a little white 1" by 2" box, if your looking at the right side rear tire where the gas tank is and find the wiring harness you will feel the small square, untape it and cut all the wires out of it (before that disconect the bat) and tie all the same color wires together like all whites togeter all browns together and i think there is some blacks they need to be tied togeter also. i used butt connectors to tie mine together and then taped it all up very nicly. i will look for some pics latter


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

if the buss connector is bad it will cause all kind of elictrical problems. the most recent was the stator was not charging the battary, and the 4x4 would not work. i have seen it where the atv would not even start


----------



## ApexerER (Jul 7, 2009)

Powershok said:


> what exactly is wrong?


I have a different post on that. Basically i think it should have a lot more power than it does. I have cleaned the carbs, made sure the chokes were not sticking and lubed the plungers, checked that the jets were correct and in the correct carb, cleaned the airbox and filter. Changed the plugs, replaced the belt and set the deflection. It won't even think about doing a wheelie. Someone mention the buss conector fix but i did a search and i don't know where the buss conector is or what to do to fix it.


----------



## ApexerER (Jul 7, 2009)

08GreenBrute said:


> ok the connector is a little white 1" by 2" box, if your looking at the right side rear tire where the gas tank is and find the wiring harness you will feel the small square, untape it and cut all the wires out of it (before that disconect the bat) and tie all the same color wires together like all whites togeter all browns together and i think there is some blacks they need to be tied togeter also. i used butt connectors to tie mine together and then taped it all up very nicly. i will look for some pics latter


Ok, i will have to look tomorrow, my wife gets mad if I make too much noise in the garage ( our bedroom is right above it) and she just went to bed. Basically you remove the connector and attach all the wires together indivdually.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

well there is 6 browns and 4 whites and 4 blacks i think. all 6 browns can be tied together, then the 4 whites in a seperate group together and same with the blacks. from what i understand the negative brown wires being in with the other positive wires make the connector carode(sp) so by seperating them it fixes the problem


----------



## ApexerER (Jul 7, 2009)

08GreenBrute said:


> well there is 6 browns and 4 whites and 4 blacks i think. all 6 browns can be tied together, then the 4 whites in a seperate group together and same with the blacks. from what i understand the negative brown wires being in with the other positive wires make the connector carode(sp) so by seperating them it fixes the problem


 
So you don't have to connect the wires indivdually, just the like colors get conected together. You were able to get all those wires into one but conector?


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

ok im sorry the neg wires are Black/yellow there is 6 or 8 of them. then there is 4 brown and 4 whites. i will get some pics tomorrow and exactly how many of each


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

yea there small guage wires, you can actually wirenut them together if you tape them good
i got this from a diff site 
I just got back from the dealership, and the service department gave me a copy of this, so I am posting it to help everyone out. It deals with the fan, overheat issues and other problems I have seen people post about.

*K-TECH NEWS Vol #18 Issue 1 2005* 
*KVF750 Connector Corrosion Creates Electrical Havoc* 

Do you have a KVF750 exhibiting strange electrical problems? There have been reports of some very strange electrical symptoms that can be difficult to diagnose.
Typical symptoms are listed below in the order from most common to the least common:

1. Fan does not activate and the engine overheats
2. Meter stays on and the battery goes dead
3. Fuse keeps blowing
4. Engine stalls when 4wd is engaged and does not restart, but it restarts in 2wd.
5. Engine starts without ignition key (when just green button is pressed).
6. Check belt light is flashing.

The cause for these symptoms can be often traced to corrosion forming inside one of the two white plastic 1"x1-1/4"x3/8" joint (BUS) connectors that are taped to the main wiring harness. There is one under the front fender between the front shock towers and another one under the rear fender near the fuel tank. 
So far the problem has ocurred only on the rear connector. More specifically, the rear connector/harness is attached to the tube frame just to the right side of igniter/control unit area. If you pry open the cap of the connector, you may find greenish corrosion (electrolysis) formed inside between the bare metal contacts. The electrolysis occurs within the connector because there are positive and negative wire terminals joined together without any barrier to seperate them. On the rear connector the white wires are always on (+), the brown wires are ignition on (+) and the black/yellow wires are ground (-).
If your customers ride in deep water or somehow cause water intrusion into this connector, a special prevention is required because the problem could repeat. After cleaning up the corrosion or the main harness is replaced (because the connector itself is not available seperate), some dialectric grease should be applied inside the connecter and it should be well sealed to prevent further moisture intrusion. The ultimate repair is to remove all of the black/yellow ground wires, solder them together and seal them seperately from the connector.

Please make a copy of this and take it to your dealer if you are having one of these problems. The only way to keep this at the top so everyone can read it is if you all respond. Please respond once you read it. Thanks.


----------



## RDs Neighbor (Jun 24, 2009)

08brute is exactly right. Tie all of the same colors together. You will end up with 3 junctions. You can use a yellow butt connector. Strip the wires tie the same colors together and insert them in one end and crimp. Fill the other end with silicone. Truthfully you could probably leave it empty. 

Don't expect more power with this fix. You may be overestimating what you get with a brute, it isn't gonna jump off of the ground with stock parts. If you clutch it correctly, put a dynatek CDI on it, and possibly a pipe, smaller tires and a large arse, you will play hell keepin the front end down.

I just completed this fix a couple of weeks ago. Let us know if you have any problems.

Note: if you can confirm that the bike has never been in the water seat deep, I would leave the connector alone untill you plan to get it wet. You have to take the rear fenders off to find the plug/connector. IMO it aint worth the trouble unless you are goin deep.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

yea most of the time it has to do with water riding. but ive seen them go bad by just washing it off a lot. if i had an 05 that would be the first thing i did is fix this connector because its so hard to trace the problem down. there i one at the front to but ive yet to see any problems with that one


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

ok here are some pics
here is what it looks like from the factory
















here is the connector








this is the connector with the black/yellow wires removed there the only ones you really need to take out but i usually remove all of them

m







ove 








this is the wires grouped together








your last step is tape it all up and put the plastic back on
some more of the connector


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Yeah a good friend of mine has an '05 Brute...Got it when they first came out...He had loads of electrical problems with it primarily blown fuses...The dealership finally got tired of fooling with warranty work so they ended up ordering a wiring harness for an '06 Brute which already has this same problem fixxed and he has not had another problem since...So I would recommend that anybody with an '05 do this mod...IT WORX


----------



## Wilstruck (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks again MIMB community! Electric fan stopped working. Fan had current but not enough amps to run. This mod saved me a lot of time and frustration! Fans working and quad running a lot better!


----------

